# Summer League: Game 4 vs Suns



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

*(1-2) vs *







*(1-2)*

Saturday, July 19 7:00 PM Pacific time, NBA tv/ CSN

*-This second time we catching the opposing team in a back-to-back, lets see if we can take advantage.
-Still haven't gotten over 10 assist in a game yet.......
-Bayless currently leading scorer of SL (27.7), one more good game should secure that MVP title
-Out bigs/bench needs to contribute for us to get a win, especially Batum
-How will Bayless do at Point Guard?
*

*Phoenix main ballas:
*
Alando Tucker, G/F
DJ Strawberry, G
Robin Lopez, C

Changing the point ...and more

yahoo on bayless

nba.com on bayless



---------------------------------------------------------
*post-wolves*

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3494756"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3494756" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>

<table style="border:0px; padding:0px;"><tr><td><font style="font-size:13px; font-family:Verdana; font-weight:bold; font-color:#293546">Summer League: Monty and Bayless</font></td></tr><tr><td><script type="text/javascript" src="http://tribeca.vidavee.com/advance/trh/embedAsset.js?vtagView=on&embedded=yes&showEndCard=off&loadStream=off&autoplay=off&width=470&height=352&shareWidgets=${shareWidgets}&vtag=yes&startVolume=50&hidecontrolbar=no&textureStrip=yes&displayTime=yes&volumeLock=off&watermark=yes&skin=v3AdvInt_oregonLive.swf&link=http://videos.oregonlive.com/oregonlive/2008/07/summer_league_monty_and_bayles.html&dockey=4B49E117418F356DBC36FF89875941C3"></script></td></tr></table>


Barretts blog

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*OT - Oden + espys*

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3494772"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3494772" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

When's the game start?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Tucker and Strawberry should be good tests for Bayless as far as Summer League competition goes. They're NBA quality players but stubborn D'Antoni never played anyone outside his top 7.
And Lopez should provide a good test inside once Bayless hits the paint. A good matchup for us.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

OntheRocks said:


> When's the game start?


7 PM pacific


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

7 on CSN!! WOOHOO! Can't wait! 50 minutes. 

Anybody notice that Bayless is really popular? He is probably the 4th or 5th most popular rookie. (Mayo, Rose, Beasley) He actually might be getting more coverage than Mayo.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> 7 on CSN!! WOOHOO! Can't wait! 50 minutes.
> 
> Anybody notice that Bayless is really popular? He is probably the 4th or 5th most popular rookie. (Mayo, Rose, Beasley) He actually might be getting more coverage than Mayo.


probably cause he's leading everyone in scoring? lol just a thought


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Can I just say it's ridiculous how many fouls are being called in summer league. It's helping our own Jerryd, but just everywhere I look in the box scores, the number of fouls is off the charts. These rooks will be in for a bit of a wake up call come time for the real NBA, unless of course their name is Dwayne Wade or Kobe Bryant.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Far be it from me to do such a thing, but is there a raw internet feed of the game? And if so, pray tell, where would it be?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> Far be it from me to do such a thing, but is there a raw internet feed of the game? And if so, pray tell, where would it be?


NBA.com


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

NBA.com should have it (i think its a half hour delayed)


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Can I just say it's ridiculous how many fouls are being called in summer league. It's helping our own Jerryd, but just everywhere I look in the box scores, the number of fouls is off the charts.


My favorite moment was watching the game vs. Minnesota and thinking some of those fouls were ridiculous, and then seeing Kevin Love simultaneously travel and carry the ball for 3 steps while bringing it upcourt.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> NBA.com


B-Roy and MrJ, thanks! You're true gentlemen.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

NBA.com has been blacked out for me for the first 3 Blazer games.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> NBA.com has been blacked out for me for the first 3 Blazer games.


Not for me. I suspect the issue isn't so much that it's blacked out as that you need to fast-forward to get to the game. There's generally nearly 30 minutes of nothing at all (for some mysterious reason) that you need to get beyond before you get things like the National Anthem and the start of the game.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

can't buy a basket.........
i really like batum's passing abilities, he can pass on the run
bayless isn't get ANY calls this game lol


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Bayless' outside shot is still scaring me. Plus he just doesn't look like himself today


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Not for me. I suspect the issue isn't so much that it's blacked out as that you need to fast-forward to get to the game. There's generally nearly 30 minutes of nothing at all (for some mysterious reason) that you need to get beyond before you get things like the National Anthem and the start of the game.


I have never been able to get a game on NBA.com for any of the Blazer games. I still can't get today's game. I can see it using Justin.tv.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

LameR said:


> My favorite moment was watching the game vs. Minnesota and thinking some of those fouls were ridiculous, and then seeing Kevin Love simultaneously travel and carry the ball for 3 steps while bringing it upcourt.


Travelling and carrying is the same thing.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think Bayless is trying to be the PG today which is taking him out of his normal game. He hasn't looked very good and nobody else is shooting good.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Man I hate the delayed broadcast from NBA.com ... anyone got a recap of Bayless so far running the point -- I see the score and the horrid FG%, but has he shown decent floor leadership?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

link?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

KingSpeed said:


> Travelling and carrying is the same thing.


I guess I phrased that poorly. He put his hand on the bottom of the ball as well as taking too many steps.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

He really hasn't shown great leadership from what I have seen. He did hit a nice outside 3 pointer just now though. 

Another nice 3 by Bayless. Err actually just a very long 2


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

batum is gonna be decent in 3-4 years


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

KingSpeed said:


> link?


nba.com on the left side. Isn't working for me either though.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm watching it on delay and Bayless seems to handle the ball OK. Batum is all over the place. He's a hustle player.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

there's a WMP link here

http://www.myp2pforum.eu/nba-basketball/24036-basketball-today-july-19th.html


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

I like the Flyin' Finn!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

here is a link that works for me:


http://www.justin.tv/jayrntv


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Bayless and Kopo aren't doing too hot. luckily we have a whole nother half.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Batum is looking so much more comfortable the last two games, I'm loving his little finger roll, too bad he hasn't really gotten it to fall.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

at least we won the quarter :clap:


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

No, we tied it. No one's making jumpers.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

How many points and assists does Bayless have?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

9 points 1 assist 3/11. Go to NBA.com and check the boxscore.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

KingSpeed said:


> How many points and assists does Bayless have?


Bayless has 9 points 1 assist. Shooting terrible 3-11.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

KingSpeed said:


> How many points and assists does Bayless have?


http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520800047

full real time stats ...


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

DJ Strawberry and Tucker have been the toughest defenders Bayless and Koponen have had to deal with in summer league so far. Strawberry is 6' 5" and has long arms. He's been difficult for Bayless to solve so far.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Bayless is taking over.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

That Bayless kid seems like he might be good ...


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing dunk.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Bayless is shooting good from the outside now.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

He's not looking to pass at all, that might not be good...


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

EGame said:


> He's not looking to pass at all, that might not be good...


Nate just said they moved him back to the 2 in the second half and Kopo back to the point ...


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

EGame said:


> He's not looking to pass at all, that might not be good...


Nate just said they moved Bayless back to the off-guard at the half.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice steal by Bayless


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

I just saw a glimpse of a smile from Bayless when he hit a jumper to put the Blazers in the lead.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Man he has shut me up with his jmper tonight that is for sure.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

EGame said:


> Man he has shut me up with his jmper tonight that is for sure.




can't seem to see that white line on the floor very well though. must be looking at the college line.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I think Bayless is going to be pissed again today. Man he tried everything and really did well, he will be awesome for us in the regular season


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

I may have spoke to soon, but omg Bayless is F'ing awesome


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Mvp! Mvp!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Hephaestus said:


> I just saw a glimpse of a smile from Bayless when he hit a jumper to put the Blazers in the lead.


That's Jerryd's "ecstatic" face.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> Mvp! Mvp!


+1


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Just Amazing!


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Bayless is officialy God


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Look out for a Bayles smile tonight!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Bayless is invincible.


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

Bayless is a freaking animal! :yay:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

That was the most excited I've been about a summer league / exhibition game ever!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

12 for his last 15 i think


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

this has got to be the clutchest performance ive seen my whole life
everyone should see the second half of this game, no excuses


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

WOW...Bayless was amazing. I can't wait for pre-season. I am so glad to have season tickets. This season will be amazing.

Bayless was amazing with Strawberry guarding him. Eat him up. 
Koponen had a bad shooting game but played well. He should have had another 4 assist if our SL players could finish.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I know people will complain about Bayless not being a PG but lets just call him a great combo guard. I do think once he gets to work with the regular Blazers he will be more of a PG. Great second half for Bayless.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

I know one thing, I am watching the replay tonight!


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

A one handed floater over Robin Lopez. BTW, what were the Lopez's thinking naming their boys....Robin and Brook?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

The kid is just another steal by KP, it's that simple. He's looked great on the court, he's smooth in the interviews. What a find!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Portland: "Where getting geeked about summer league happens"


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

He looked really happy in that post game interview.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Holy 

Bayless

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

baler said:


> A one handed floater over Robin Lopez. BTW, what were the Lopez's thinking naming their boys....Robin and Brook?


we wanted girls?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I really like his outside shot tonight. He hasn't shot good from the outside the first three games but he sure shot great tonight. I'm predicting by the all star game Bayless will be starting with Roy.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

He's averaging close to half the team's points.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Did anyone see the Bayless interview afterwards? A smile!


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> Did anyone see the Bayless interview afterwards? A smile!


note to blazers: only interview bayless after wins


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

RipCity9 said:


> That was the most excited I've been about a summer league / exhibition game ever!


Me too. I wanted Bayless to get that win.

36 pts. 3 rebs, 3 stls for Bayless with as Joel Meyers said "DJ Strawberry draped all over him."


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

nikolokolus said:


> Portland: "Where getting geeked about summer league happens"


Don't hate. Regardless of whether or not that was a SL game, it was probably the most clutch performance ever in the SL.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Hephaestus said:


> Me too. I wanted Bayless to get that win.
> 
> 36 pts. 3 rebs, 3 stls for Bayless with as Joel Meyers said "DJ Strawberry draped all over him."


yah same here bayless deserved this win. When Strawberry stole the ball after the inbound pass and scored, i imagined how pissed bayless would be if we loss. I also thought we lost when that happened


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Guy took some big time shots. . . SL or not. Just shot after shot. Looked like he had a Jordon like determination and intensity out there. Again realising it's SL but if a young MJ walked out there I'd think they'd have very similar determination and intensity.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

B-Roy said:


> Don't hate. Regardless of whether or not that was a SL game, it was probably the most clutch performance ever in the SL.


Whose hating? I had a lot of fun watching that game too, and I agree it was incredibly clutch. It still doesn't change the fact that we (and I include myself) get pretty fired up over games that most fans in the country probably don't even know is on -- it's not a bad thing, it's just a "Portland" thing.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Bayless was incredible tonight. The interview after the game was great too, he is really starting to warm up, laughing with the announcers, making fun of his own game in the first half, and talking about the season coming up, and how he will fit in.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

nikolokolus said:


> Whose hating? I had a lot of fun watching that game too, and I agree it was incredibly clutch. It still doesn't change the fact that we (and I include myself) get pretty fired up over games that most fans in the country probably don't even know is on -- it's not a bad thing, it's just a "Portland" thing.


yeah is it so wrong Portland fans are passionate in everything about their team?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

By the way, in the Cavs/Hornets game, Armstrong hit a dunk with 10 seconds left for the Cavs, Tucker of the Hornets hit 2 free throws with 4 seconds left, and Owens of the Cavs made a jumper at the buzzer. What a day for clutch shots.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

quote from espn live blog:

"*There is no need to have a vote for MVP tomorrow because Bayless clinched it with his performance tonight*. He went crazy in the fourth quarter scoring 17 of his team's 22 points. He drained short jumpers, long jumpers, runners and layups. He hit the game-winner with under 10 seconds left -- a floater in the lane.

His stat line reads like this: 36 points on 14-for-26 from the floor, 6-for-6 from the line, three boards, three steals and an assist."

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-33-67/NBA-Summer-League--Liveblogging-Day-9.html


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Watching the replay just ended for me. Holy crap. Bayless is the man. I love the fact that he was probably just hella pissed at half-time and came out and dominated. The story of the first half doesn't matter haha.

Koponen and Batum both had their moments as well, but BAYLESS! If MJR didn't have it in his sig, I'd be asking every day how long 'til the season starts.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

B-Roy said:


> Don't hate. Regardless of whether or not that was a SL game, it was probably the most clutch performance ever in the SL.


certainly by a 19-year-old


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> That was the most excited I've been about a summer league / exhibition game ever!


Agreed. I was whooping it up like a close regular season game.
I also thought it was over when Strawberry stole the inbound pass. I think Bayless' drive and intensity will prove invaluable to this team. Add Oden and Bayless to last years team and things seem like they are going to get real interesting.

KP I love you!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Did anyone record the game? Nba.com didn't show JB's interview, and I read that he was very impressive in it. If any of you have it, can you youtube it please? 

Great 4th quarter for him tonight.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Replays on Comcast NW at 10pm tonight and 2pm tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

POR summer league team really has no one else that can score...so I am not surprised that when Bayless played PG, that the team struggled...who else can makle a shot? Koponen is about it and Batum sporadically...outside of that it is slim pickings....

great performance by Bayless tonight...I think when he plays with better players, he will do fine in that hybrid PG role....A lot of guys have 1-2 good games during summer league....but Bayless has had 4 so far, and tonight was better than the 1st three for sure...


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

BAD NEWS..sorta: Looks like Bayless isn't going to make the team, robin lopez and kevin love were chosen for the select team today.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb/news/story?id=3496760


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

whatsmyname said:


> BAD NEWS..sorta: Looks like Bayless isn't going to make the team, robin lopez and kevin love were chosen for the select team today.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb/news/story?id=3496760


The select team needed bigs. No surprise. The only bigs they had were Aldridge/Horford.

Meanwhile, Luther Head has himself a spot. (Somehow)


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks Bayles should start over Blake in the regular season? Have I gone crazy?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The most amazing stat for me with regards to Bayless wasn't the sheer numbers of points he put up, but also how well did taking care of the ball giving up only 1 turnover, even with the other team basically throwing their best defensive efforts at him. The other thing that really jumps out is him "only" getting to the line 6 times, but still putting up 36 pts. on 53% shooting (a ridiculous 73% for the second half) for the evening, coming mostly on midrange or longrange shots.

I'm anxious to see if he's able to put it all together once he starts playing with the big boys this fall.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

love sprained his ankle tonight. not sure how bad but there's a chance he won't be there.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

nikolokolus said:


> Whose hating? I had a lot of fun watching that game too, and I agree it was incredibly clutch. It still doesn't change the fact that we (and I include myself) get pretty fired up over games that most fans in the country probably don't even know is on -- it's not a bad thing, it's just a "Portland" thing.


Well... I'm about to watch a replay of a summer league game I already watched... where does that fit?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm so pissed. I had to miss the end of the game. He was heating up when I left. He had stolen the ball, dunked, and hit a couple jumpers. Then what happened? I would like the best, most thorough description from anyone who has the time to write it. PLEASE. Also, where do I go for a highlight package. NBA.com?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Hephaestus said:


> Replays on Comcast NW at 10pm tonight and 2pm tomorrow afternoon.


Damn. I don't have cable.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

EGame said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Bayles should start over Blake in the regular season? Have I gone crazy?


You're not alone.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

HOWEVER: Dave from B.E thinks he made it..........this is confusing me

quote: "Word is he will not play tomorrow because of his commitment to the NBA Select team but his summer-capping performance should easily earn him All-Tournament honors."


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

KingSpeed said:


> I'm so pissed. I had to miss the end of the game. He was heating up when I left. He had stolen the ball, dunked, and hit a couple jumpers. Then what happened? I would like the best, most thorough description from anyone who has the time to write it. PLEASE. Also, where do I go for a highlight package. NBA.com?


blazers totally owned "tmobile top 5 plays of the day" and bayless got numba 1 with his sick dunk


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

EGame said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Bayles should start over Blake in the regular season? Have I gone crazy?


Not for a few months. The reason isn't anything to do with Blake or Bayless. It's Oden.

Blake's going to need to be on the floor with Oden early in the first quarter where team normally run the new plays they've just learned for the first time again live opposition. 

Blake is probably starting the 1st half of the season at a minimum, but he may play less than 20 minutes, while Bayless plays close to 30 mins.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Bayless will lead the poll in who had the best performance of today when NBA puts it up, bank on it.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Guys, its summer league. There is training camp, then there are the exhibition games, then the regular season starts. Anoitment should at least wait until the regular season starts.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

whatsmyname said:


> HOWEVER: Dave from B.E thinks he made it..........this is confusing me
> 
> quote: "Word is he will not play tomorrow because of his commitment to the NBA Select team but his summer-capping performance should easily earn him All-Tournament honors."




he's up to 49% in the fan poll : )


----------



## ROY4MVP (Dec 26, 2007)

Bwatcher said:


> Guys, its summer league. There is training camp, then there are the exhibition games, then the regular season starts. Anoitment should at least wait until the regular season starts.


SHUT UP with that crap, seriously! We all have a reason to be tremendously excited, let us, please.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hephaestus said:


> Not for a few months. The reason isn't anything to do with Blake or Bayless. It's Oden.
> 
> Blake's going to need to be on the floor with Oden early in the first quarter where team normally run the new plays they've just learned for the first time again live opposition.
> 
> Blake is probably starting the 1st half of the season at a minimum, but he may play less than 20 minutes, while Bayless plays close to 30 mins.



I agree with this. The other thing to remember is that summer league is _hugely_ different than even NBA preseason in terms of both talent and preparation. 

It's also true that right now Bayless is _so_ much the best player on the court (at least for the Blazers and often for both teams) that he's gotta be trying to score all the time. His role is going to be at least somewhat different with the regular season team pretty much regardless of who he's out there with -- even garbage time with, say, Koponen, Batum, Diogu, and LaFrentz would be different than the situation he's in now.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

I forgot it was a crime to be excited. I am pretty sure everyone knows Summer League means nothing if it did, Woods would be a sure fire Hall of Famer. That does not mean we cannot get excited about the greatness of Bayless.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

ROY4MVP said:


> SHUT UP with that crap, seriously! We all have a reason to be tremendously excited, let us, please.


It's great to be excited -- I think we all are. I would just caution against talking too seriously about bumping Blake from the starting line-up yet. eace:


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Gee, I didn't realize how tender you guys were.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Bwatcher said:


> Guys, its summer league. There is training camp, then there are the exhibition games, then the regular season starts. Anoitment should at least wait until the regular season starts.


I seem to remember Brandon Roy was anointed during summer league. That when the R.O.Y. talk started. After the first couple of B-Roy's summer league games.

I think you can compare the rookies to each other pretty well during summer league. They are all playing the same level of competition (which is a step up from college ball, but obviously not yet NBA starter quality), so comparisons among themselves can be made.

You just can't take the summer league performance and project NBA perfomance based on just summer league numbers.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Most of the players that do well in the SL, and then get significant minutes in the regular season tend to turn out well. They don't all become full blown stars like Roy, but they do turn out decent at least. (Foye, Nate Robinson)


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

KingSpeed said:


> I'm so pissed. I had to miss the end of the game. He was heating up when I left. He had stolen the ball, dunked, and hit a couple jumpers. Then what happened? I would like the best, most thorough description from anyone who has the time to write it. PLEASE. Also, where do I go for a highlight package. NBA.com?





yuyuza1 said:


> Damn. I don't have cable.


If you have broadband all of the summer league games are archived and you can watch them by going here:
http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/scoreboard.jsp


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_5HwHXEmSE&eurl=http://www.blazersedge.com/

Check out this interview. Did Monty say Bayless was going to put on a USA uniform? Or was that LMA.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Has anyone else been impressed with Bayless' Defense as well or am I the only one? Obviously as said a million times, it is just Summer League, butit is nice to see since he may have to guard people like Paul, Williams, Parker, etc in the future.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> It's great to be excited -- I think we all are. I would just caution against talking too seriously about bumping Blake from the starting line-up yet. eace:


Because Blake is starter quality? Right...


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Has anyone else been impressed with Bayless' Defense as well or am I the only one? Obviously as said a million times, it is just Summer League, butit is nice to see since he may have to guard people like Paul, Williams, Parker, etc in the future.


Listen to the interview after the game. Monty is impressed.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, I just heard it. He really has seemed to do a fine job on D. I think the second game against the Kings he was kind of bad, but he has been pretty good in the other games ecpecially tonight IMO.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

nikolokolus said:


> If you have broadband all of the summer league games are archived and you can watch them by going here:
> http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/scoreboard.jsp


Thanks. They cut off the broadcast online right after the game ended so I couldn't see his interview.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

whatsmyname said:


> BAD NEWS..sorta: Looks like Bayless isn't going to make the team, robin lopez and kevin love were chosen for the select team today.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb/news/story?id=3496760


I guess the poll on NBA.com was meaningless.



> Who should Team USA select?
> 
> Jerryd Bayless (POR) 49%
> 
> ...


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Fork said:


> Because Blake is starter quality? Right...


I think he's better than most people here give him credit for but no, that's not the main reason. The main reason is that McMillan likes stability and predictability from his starting line-up and I think he's hugely unlikely to start two rookies.

That said, I agree with the point that, by mid-season, Bayless and/or Fernandez may be getting more minutes than Blake, regardless of who's starting.

And for the record, I'm not "Nate-bashing" here -- I think a somewhat conservative approach makes sense. There's already a lot for rookies to figure out just flying from city to city. It's almost certainly kinder to both the rookies and the team to make a more gradual shift.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This will be like Penny's 1st year. They started Skiles for the first half of the season. Then Penny took over as starter. They finally reached the playoffs (what we're hoping for) and then reached the finals the following season (what we're dreaming of). We're in a similar situation as them. They had two great young guys, one of whom was a dominant center. Hopefully, we go the distance and win titles and not watch Oden go to the Lakers.


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

KingSpeed said:


> This will be like Penny's 1st year. They started Skiles for the first half of the season. Then Penny took over as starter. They finally reached the playoffs (what we're hoping for) and then reached the finals the following season (what we're dreaming of). We're in a similar situation as them. They had two great young guys, one of whom was a dominant center. Hopefully, we go the distance and win titles and not watch Oden go to the Lakers.


If Oden leaves for the Lakers I will never watch another NBA game.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow the thought of Oden going to the Lakers just made me sick, thanks for that.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

EGame said:


> Wow the thought of Oden going to the Lakers just made me sick, thanks for that.


I will need to change my name to "Its_GOne_Time" : )


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

And if you would change your name to that, how would that make you feel deep down inside? I would feel ill


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Exactly. Can you imagine how the Magic felt...ummm... feel?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Shaq had personal problems with the Magic.

Just hope that doesn't happen with us.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

KingSpeed said:


> Exactly. Can you imagine how the Magic felt...ummm... feel?


The rules of the CBA have changed considerably since the days of Penny and Shaq. It's not impossible for Greg to leave if he really wants to at some point, but if the team is willing to shell out the dough and he's still happy playing here, he's going to be a blazer for a very long time.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

shaq had problems with magic management i believe. i do remember reading stories/articles from dennis scott and nick anderson that by midseason shaq would say things such as "see you guys next year when i'm on my new team". kind if discouraging if you ask me. 

this was a nice win for the blazers SL team and just proves that the player formerly known as J-Less actually has a jumper. and he has that killer instinct. :clap:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mgb said:


> I guess the poll on NBA.com was meaningless.


Looks like Bayless did make the team! That's great. He deserves it.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/07/bayless_earns_team_usa_invite.html


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Man.. I freakin' love Bayless. What a player at only 19. 36 points, and doing it in the clutch.. WOW, what a steal.. for Jack/McRoberts and the pick.
He'd be worth it if we didn't get Diogu.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

mgb said:


> Looks like Bayless did make the team! That's great. He deserves it.
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/07/bayless_earns_team_usa_invite.html


What a great reward for such a young, up and coming *star.* He is a very bright and gifted player. He may very well become another MJ. 

I know, too much too soon. We will see!

gatorpops


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

EGame... Bayless has looked fine on D and has proven he can guard points. There usually is one big glaring thing I see in rookies that needs to be improved... Telfair couldn't shoot... someone else can play D etc... but Bayless has a well rounded game. I'm glad he finally showed his shooting last night. I liked his post game interview... can't wait until he gets to play with the big Blazers.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Fork said:


> Because Blake is starter quality? Right...


Actually I am wondering why people care so much who starts. Nate has started guys who he thinks will "Fit" better before, so it's not necessarily about who is the most talented. Now that being said, if Rudy is any good, I don't see Blake getting many minutes, even if he starts. If he doesn't like it, too bad. Get better and you get more minutes. Play like a second stringer, sit on the bench.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Bayless looks absolutely TERRIFIC! I thought he was going to be good, but I had no idea he'd be *this *good. I just hope that Nate gives him quality minutes when the season starts.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> What a great reward for such a young, up and coming *star.* He is a very bright and gifted player. *He may very well become another MJ.*
> 
> I know, too much too soon. We will see!
> 
> gatorpops


Now I'm not saying he will be, but just imagine if he does. You know the flack we get for taking Bowie instead of Jordan. Just imagine 10 teams passing on him! The Pacers might get the worst of it because they actually drafted him and traded him.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

is there a link for the archive?
errr... just noticed the thing saying 'archive'
nevermind


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

They still haven't archived it yet.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

What also impressed me about Bayless, is how he recovered from being yanked early in the first quarter when the team was struggling. Instead of letting it ruin his game... he came back stronger. When Phoenix decided to keep him from penetrating... he adapted and lit it up from the outside. When it looked like the game was over (we were down by 13 or 14 in the 3rd) he just took over and single handedly brought the team back. (Ala Roy) Can you freaking believe we are adding Bayless... GREG ODEN and Fernandez to an already young and talented core?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Paxil said:


> What also impressed me about Bayless, is how he recovered from being yanked early in the first quarter when the team was struggling. Instead of letting it ruin his game... he came back stronger. When Phoenix decided to keep him from penetrating... he adapted and lit it up from the outside. When it looked like the game was over (we were down by 13 or 14 in the 3rd) he just took over and single handedly brought the team back. (Ala Roy) Can you freaking believe we are adding Bayless... GREG ODEN and Fernandez to an already young and talented core?


That truely is amazing! The Blazers have in effect upgraded Jack for Rudy and upgraded Blake's play with the addition of Bayless and upgraded McRoberts' non play for Greg's play. Wow!!!:yay::clap2::dancingpadlock:eace::clap::smoothcriminal::lol:

gatorpops


----------

